# My mini rex house bunnies



## CinderSmoke (May 27, 2012)

I have two bunnies, strictly pets, who live in my house.  Scribbles, a blue neutered mini rex, is almost a year old and the sweetest boy ever:






Marilyn is a rex or mini rex cross.  I adopted her from a rescue.  She is perhaps 3 years old and spayed:





I built an outside playpen for them, although I would REALLY like to find a reasonably priced used dog kennel.  The playpen allows them to nibble the grass and whatever weeds we have, as well as getting some sun and freah air on nice days/evenings:









(the pet porter was temporary, in case something startled them)

They come to the side of the pen to say hello when i pass by.....


----------



## HankTheTank (May 27, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Nikki (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful mini rex's!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 14, 2012)

aww, so cute!


----------



## pennylove (Jun 14, 2012)

Aww, I love mini rexes. I just want to pet them!


----------



## bunnyperson (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww those a super cute! I just bought a chocolate doe yesterday at a chicken swap to breed with my blue buck


----------

